# Eagle Topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Started working on this one a few days ago. Its done out of a 2"x 2"x 6" basswood block.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice work


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

He looks mean, watch those fingers,


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like a very promising start, I look forwards to seeing the next step. N.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Making a bit of progress.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a bird with attitude.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Think this ones done.

The eagle is done from a 2"x"x 6" bass wood block. His "perch" is a piece of aspen we found in the Wasatch Mountains in Utah. Paint work was done wet into wet and a coat of satin spar poly protects the piece from handling. I named the eagle Aukiki which is the Native American word for the Kankakee river where these birds reside in this area.

Thanks


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice presentation Mark. Well done.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The pattern I used was a black and white set of images. Now that we just came back from the river and looked at the resident eagles I see I need to repaint the beak as the nares are part of the beak. OOPS.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Coming along well, will be nice to see it shanked


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Now I think its done. The beak paint has been tweaked and I added a few Alder catkins to the "log" it sits on. If i can find one I may add a miniature American flag to this desk top piece.

Its been a fun piece to make but I will definitely not make the mistake of painting another piece without looking at a color photo! Pics are before and after the beak tweak.........


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking forward to seeing it shanked


----------

